# Topics > Smart things > Smart wheelchair >  WHILL NEXT, autonomous mobile system, electric wheelchair, Panasonic Corporation, Kadoma, Osaka, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Panasonic Corporation

"Hospitality Solutions for 2020 and Beyond - From Wonder Japan Solutions 2017"

February 19, 2017

----------


## Airicist

WHILL NEXT Autonomous Mobile System & Smart Cart Self-reliance Support System

Published on Feb 18, 2017




> This electric wheelchair, WHILL NEXT, can move autonomously after users give it a destination via a smartphone application. In addition, this electric wheelchair allows multiple units to travel in a single file line. The proprietary technology in the WHILL NEXT also can link to sensor-equipped luggage carts that automatically follow the wheelchair without getting lost. Designed for crowded areas such as airports, it is equipped with image recognition technology, self-position sensors, and obstacle-detecting safety sensors, so it can move autonomously and safely even in a crowd. After unloading the luggage at the destination, the cart will automatically return to the next customer.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Electric Wheelchair WHILL NEXT & LinkRay Signage - Hospitality Solutions at Haneda Airport

Published on Aug 8, 2017




> Public Testing of Information Universal Design begins at Haneda Airport
> Tokyo International Air Terminal Corporation (TIAT), Japan Airport Terminal Co., Ltd. (JAT), Nippon Telegraph and Telephone Corporation (NTT) and Panasonic Corporation (Panasonic; Head Office: Kadoma, Osaka; President: Kazuhiro Tsuga) will begin public testing of information universal design initiatives.

----------


## Airicist

Revolutionizing personal mobility - WHILL autonomous drive system

Published on Jan 7, 2019




> WHILL is bringing to life new technology and services to improve the movement of people in large venues, such as airports, theme parks and hospitals, to “last-mile” transportation--allowing everyone to move smarter and freer, wherever their heart desires. It is an exciting evolution in personal mobility.
> 
> Unveiled at CES 2019, the WHILL Autonomous Drive System and mobility-as-a-service (MaaS) business received the CES 2019 Best of Innovation Award in Accessibility Technology.

----------


## Airicist

Test-drive of robotic mobility at Narita Airport

Published on May 30, 2019




> ANA and Panasonic partner to test self-driving electric wheelchairs at Narita Airport

----------

